# Interesting evolution of Airline Seat mix



## jis (Jul 27, 2019)

Contrary to the popular story line that airlines are just adding more seats to a plane forever shrinking seat space, I think there is a trend setting in on international flights where several airlines are removing rows of seats and adding more spacious seats to try to command higher fares wherever they can.

The latest in this among the US big 3 is from United as described in this Point Guy post about United so called High-J 767-300ERs

https://thepointsguy.com/reviews/polaris-on-united-high-j-767-300er/

I have actually flown on a relatively high-J 777-300ER a few months back on United, and it is indeed a very different experience everywhere on the p[lane except of course in the original steerage unenhanced Coach which now has many fewer seats in a smaller cabin with its usual cramped style and rock bottom fares. Although I have not traveled by Premium Coach yet, those that have tell me that it is really a significant improvement over E+ in that the soft product is significantly upgraded in addition to more spacious seats with leg rests etc.

These 767s have now pushed United's international 757s with lie flat Diamond seats onto select domestic routes, which is a good thing. I wonder if a new trend will set in with some added premium economy seats on domestic flights on select routes too.

BTW, in general I like the Polaris product from United on its new hardware a lot. A huge improvement from the previous lie flat product whether in those forward and backward facing ex-United product or the Herringbone ex-Continental product that these are replacing. The big winner is direct access to an aisle from each seat without having to climb over anyone else.


----------



## bretton88 (Jul 27, 2019)

jis said:


> Contrary to the popular story line that airlines are just adding more seats to a plane forever shrinking seat space, I think there is a trend setting in on international flights where several airlines are removing rows of seats and adding more spacious seats to try to command higher fares wherever they can.
> 
> The latest in this among the US big 3 is from United as described in this Point Guy post about United so called High-J 767-300ERs
> 
> ...


Premium economy is nowhere close to what we've been sold on as E+. Premium economy on international flights with United and other domestic airlines are basically equivalent domestic business class. Better seats, special food menu with better food, nice amenity kit, and a dedicated attendant. It's a very clear upgrade from economy plus, which is just a seat upgrade.


----------



## flitcraft (Aug 4, 2019)

bretton88 said:


> Premium economy is nowhere close to what we've been sold on as E+. Premium economy on international flights with United and other domestic airlines are basically equivalent domestic business class. Better seats, special food menu with better food, nice amenity kit, and a dedicated attendant. It's a very clear upgrade from economy plus, which is just a seat upgrade.



International premium economy is indeed a whole 'nuther thing from most domestic E+ seats. Of course, it comes at a price. I flew Premium Economy on Qantas this summer--having had a DVT some years back, I have no enthusiasm for super-long hauls in economy. It ran nearly three grand, though...


----------



## jis (Aug 4, 2019)

Yup. Premium Economy is really a distinct class with different hard and soft product from Economy or E+. 

United is equipping its Polaris aircraft with Economy, Economy Plus, Premium Economy and Polaris Business.


----------

